# Broken key. . . now immobilizer prevents 2007 Audi A3 from starting.



## abeamreach (Jul 31, 2018)

My key broke today and its the only one I have. I obviously will need a new key cut and programmed but the car is stuck a long way from the locksmith. The key was still able to be inserted in the ignition and I was able to barely grip the end with pliers to turn the ignition. Unfortunately, I didn't forward think to make sure the key fob with the rfid chip was near the ignition (it was on the passenger seat). Though the car started, it immediately shut down and "SAFE" was displayed near the odometer. I have tried starting it with the key fob near the ignition but the car does the same thing. I assume the immobilizer needs to be reset? How is that done? I have VagCom but the best I can tell is it is worthless for immobilizer related issues without the PIN which you have to get from the locksmith.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## VWPage (Jan 16, 2020)

My VW Mk4 did the same thing once. 

What worked for me was disconnecting the battery waiting a min or so and then reconnecting. Then held the fob near steering column and fired it up.

Won't hurt to try.

- Jimmy

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## abeamreach (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you for your suggestion. I tried that today, even had the battery disconnected for 15 min. With the key in the ignition and the fob right at the steering column .. . just a turn to the "on" position prompted the "SAFE" indication (this 2007 Audi A3 does not have an immobilizer light). Of course I tried starting it too and it immediately shut down. I tried this multiple times. Is there any other suggestions on resetting the system. I am convinced that the car should start with this method but the system is not resetting. I have an aftermarket stereo in the car. . . it seems I once read that can interfere with the immobilizer. Any other suggestions?


----------



## tdigirl75 (Mar 31, 2012)

abeamreach said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I tried that today, even had the battery disconnected for 15 min. With the key in the ignition and the fob right at the steering column .. . just a turn to the "on" position prompted the "SAFE" indication (this 2007 Audi A3 does not have an immobilizer light). Of course I tried starting it too and it immediately shut down. I tried this multiple times. Is there any other suggestions on resetting the system. I am convinced that the car should start with this method but the system is not resetting. I have an aftermarket stereo in the car. . . it seems I once read that can interfere with the immobilizer. Any other suggestions?


I used those guys before and they do excellent service, contact them and see :



Welcome to Advanced Car Electronics - SPEEDOMETER-IMMOBILIZER -ECU SPECIALIST


----------

